# Check out this pick up



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Stopped by lfs on the way home, someone brought them in, 4 MATURE Altums, huge size, never seen them this big, The price was HIGH but embarracingly low for this type of fish. (dont ask wont tell).

Just for size reference, the Geo in the first photo is hitting about 9" body.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Those are awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

My favorite all time Cichlid! Very majestic and regal, even more so than Discus, IMHO. Great pictures and awesome acquisition.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice Altums.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Lovely Altums... Very nice pictures to!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

:jaw: WOW! Those are awesome! Reminds me of the time I walked into a fish store and they had altums in the front display tank going for $40 a pop, and at that time, I thought "Wow, those are some expensive fish!" (That was when I was a baby noob) Nowadays, especially with my saltwater tank, paying for a beautiful fish can't be measured by dollars. 

Do you think they'll spawn for you?


----------

